# signature line



## Mihály

Helló!
J. Courtney Sullivan The Engagement c. könyvében találkoztam a _signature line_ kifejezéssel, és problémám van a lefordításával. Azt gyanítom, valami reklámszakmához kapcsolódó kifejezés lehet, mert ilyen a könyv témája is: Frances gyémántgyűrűk hirdetéseit írja egy ügynökségnek. Idézek: "She was just about to switch off the light when she saw the blank *signature line* that the art director had drawn on the layouts, which she was meant to fi ll in by morning." És még egyszer: “I think we should have something that identifi es this as diamond advertising,” he said. “A signature line. What do you think?”
Szóval ez egy olyan kihagyott helyet jelenthet szerintem egy hirdetés alatt/fölött, amely helyére a végső verzióban egy frappáns, egymondatos reklámszöveg kerül.
Bármilyen fordítási ötletért hálás lennék! Előre is köszönöm!
Mihály


----------



## Olivier0

Nem a fordításról, hanem a jelentésről: a "signature line" a "frappáns, egymondatos reklámszöveg" maga és nem a kihagyott hely, ld. itt szakkönyvben, hogy ez "a termék, szolgáltatás, termelő vagy eladó azonosítása" (onnan a név, mert szinte "aláírása"), és "lehet márkanév, logó vagy mottó".
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Olivier, .

Mihály, ezt lehet, hogy félre kellene tenned addig, amíg ki nem derül, hogy fontos-e/van-e jelentősége annak, hogy ez szöveges vagy képes (vagy mindkettő) tartalmú a szövegedben. Ha szerencséd van, gyorsan kiderül, és akkor választhatsz a fenti megadott lehetőségek közül.


----------



## Mihály

köszönöm a válaszokat!  nekem most valószínűleg a mottó lesz a legjobb


----------

